# Wassaw Island



## chilidawg (Oct 1, 2005)

I have been drawn to hunt Wassaw Island with a buddy of mine. We have never been there and have not clue about where to hunt or if we  will even go because we were drawn for a hunt the same weekend at Blanton Creek. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## TMAC (Oct 2, 2005)

Chili.. you've got a pm


----------



## Mac (Oct 3, 2005)

I have been a couple of times.
No hogs and the deer appear bigger than on the other coastal Islands.
You can use Bicycles and they sure help to get away from the crowds.  The farther you get away from camp the less people you will see.

To me it is the prettiest Island of the coast of Ga.
It has never been timbered and looks as when the White's first arrived to the new world.
Pm me if you would like to discuss.


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 4, 2005)

very thick. Antlers on some deer will be Macon/Dooly Co. legal. Impressive on them small deer. Many racks with character. Bicycles are the way to go. Everything is explained at the meeting the night before. It would be good to arrive as early the day before as you are allowed. Have hunted close in to camp and all the way to the north end. Be sure to wear snake chaps and whatever you have to combat flying insects. Extremely enjoyable hunt. Haven't been in 3 years but hope to get drawn again.Scrapes can be found EVERYWHERE. Was told by rangers the 1st time I went that no shows were being excluded for 3 years in returning. Just something to think about.


----------



## Mac (Oct 5, 2005)

Somthing else:

I usually stay out all day.  Sit a stand early morning and late afternoon.  Scout around and creep hunt during the middle of the day.  Last trip we took a 6.5 + buck about mid day.  The deer was bedded on a tiny island in the marsh.
I have never seen a snake on this island.

I saw a  very very big rack buck during an archery hunt. 
It would have been a trophy in anyones book.  It never got within range.

Look for live oak acorns or Palmetto berries.

I have hunted North and South.  The North is more old growth live oaks and the South is mostly pines.  Palmeto's are everywhere.
This place in much thicker than Ossabaw.
Alot of people on this hunt have been going for years.
It is a bicycle race at noon the day before the hunt.  That is when they release everyone to go out to scout.
They run up to the area they are familar with and put up there stands.  

The possible problem,  one year, I went up the scouting day and put up a stand at a place I hunted in the past.  Most people puts a orange vest on the stand where others can see for a long ways.  The next morning I go in and someone starts to shine a light at me.  They are about 20 yards from my stand.  They came in early that morning and put up there stand.  They had hunted the area before and didn't go up the scout day.  So guess what, it was too late for me to move, so we sit and looked at each other the first morning.   I was at least 4 miles from camp.
I just used a cheap mountain bike, with a gun holder on the handle bars and a rack to strap on my stand.
Some guys have some fancy hunting bikes, rig out just for hunting.

I moved to another area that afternoon.

I can tell you a spot where I will almost gurantee no one else will be.  That area is where the buck came from.


----------



## hosedragger (Oct 11, 2005)

you guys are nice to share your hunting stratagies with him. Pretty Cool. wish someone would tell me about Big hammock.I'm working in Statesboro and have time for a couple of afternoon hunts and my dad and I have never even stepped foot on the WMA.


----------

